# bugleweed and lab results



## jdee4 (Feb 8, 2013)

My 15 yr old son was diagnosed with graves disease 2 mos ago. He started taking Tapazole and his thyroid levels were improving after 3 weeks but then he had a possible alergic reaction (bad case of hives with some joint swelling) and endo said to stop meds immediately so we did. 
We stopped the Tapazole for 2 weeks and then to help with his symptoms while we decided the next step in his treatment plan, I started giving him bugleweed. He had been taking the bugleweed for 1 week and then had free T4 and TSH tested again. His lab tests have changed and reflect as follows:

His previous lab results (after taking the Tapazole for 3 weeks) showed the following values: 
Free T4= 1.2 (normal range .7 - 2.1)
TSH was <0.015 (normal range 0.4 - 4)
This was an improvement in the T4 level because before he started the Tapazole it was 3.0. (range 0.4 - 4) However his TSH had not changed at all since baseline.

His recent lab results (after 2 weeks off the Tapazole and 1 week taking bugleweed) reveal the following values:
Free T4= 0.9 (range .7 - 2.1)
TSH is now 2.243 (range 0.4 - 4)

As you can see he is within normal ranges now but he is still symptomatic. 
He is still experiencing fatigue, feeling overheated at times then cold at other times, constant headache, heart pounding, and nausea. But these symptoms do seem to be generally less severe than before he started taking the bugleweed.

Since everyone has specific point within the "normal" reference ranges where they feel the least symptomatic, and since his TSH has risen dramatically yet his T4 has dropped, I am wondering if the bugleweed is sending him a bit hypo. Any input or advice appreciated.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!

I am not familiar with bugleweed (had to google it), so I don't want to comment about it, but I did want to welcome you to the thyroid boards!


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, I tried the bugleweed, lemon balm AND motherwort. None of those things alleviated my symptoms or caused new ones. No quick fix for Graves. He is young so I pray that he is able to lick it quickly - Best of luck to you and your son!


----------



## jdee4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the welcome wagon  @ hyperinnyc, sorry to hear the herbal remedies you tried did not work for you. From what I have been reading it is taking some of those who choose a naturopathic path 6 mos to a year to begin having symptom relief. My son's endo says he does not believe it is the bugleweed that is making the difference in his hormone levels. He just said "I have no idea why his levels are normal now" I have done a lot of research and read several accounts by those that swear by the bugleweed and have had dramatic symptom relief after keeping at it for awhile. From what I am reading, how well it works seems to depend on how mild or severe when beginning the bugleweed as well as other herbs such as you mentioned. Were you severly symptomatic when trying those remedies?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jdee4 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome wagon  @ hyperinnyc, sorry to hear the herbal remedies you tried did not work for you. From what I have been reading it is taking some of those who choose a naturopathic path 6 mos to a year to begin having symptom relief. My son's endo says he does not believe it is the bugleweed that is making the difference in his hormone levels. He just said "I have no idea why his levels are normal now" I have done a lot of research and read several accounts by those that swear by the bugleweed and have had dramatic symptom relief after keeping at it for awhile. From what I am reading, how well it works seems to depend on how mild or severe when beginning the bugleweed as well as other herbs such as you mentioned. Were you severly symptomatic when trying those remedies?












As you no doubt know, hyperthyroid can be life-threatening and can also cause permanent damage to the organs and eyes.

That said, "I wonder if you have had antibodies' tests done on your son?" There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies which wax and wane causing periods of doing better and then rebounding.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## jdee4 (Feb 8, 2013)

@ Andros,
Thank you for your reply. I certainly am glad I found this group! At my adament request, my son's endo just tested him for the TSH Receptor antibody a couple of days ago and we are still waiting for the results (should have by this coming Friday) 
His endo said the results would better determine if it is in fact Graves autoimmune or something else. I wanted to know before deciding on a permanent treatment such as the RAI or surgery which the endo has been pushing for since he had the "reaction" to the Tapazole and he is at this point no longer willing to continue medication treatment with him. 
You mention several other antibody tests. In your experience, will the TSH Receptor antibody test be enough or should I be requesting others? and which of the others should I request and what do they determine? It's all new to me so I'm trying to sort this all out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jdee4 said:


> @ Andros,
> Thank you for your reply. I certainly am glad I found this group! At my adament request, my son's endo just tested him for the TSH Receptor antibody a couple of days ago and we are still waiting for the results (should have by this coming Friday)
> His endo said the results would better determine if it is in fact Graves autoimmune or something else. I wanted to know before deciding on a permanent treatment such as the RAI or surgery which the endo has been pushing for since he had the "reaction" to the Tapazole and he is at this point no longer willing to continue medication treatment with him.
> You mention several other antibody tests. In your experience, will the TSH Receptor antibody test be enough or should I be requesting others? and which of the others should I request and what do they determine? It's all new to me so I'm trying to sort this all out.


Yes; if there is Trab, that would indicate that TSI is present as well. Take one step at a time; baby steps.

I would also recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) just to be on the safe side. Rate of uptake is important but the patient should also be screened for cancer.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, jdee4, you are right. I was pretty far gone once I stated on the herbal supplements so that's probably why they weren't much help for me. Are you thinking of getting the others I mentioned? I've read that lemon balm is actually prescribed by doctors for hyperthyroidism in Germany.


----------

